# What do I put near the ceiling for decor?



## musiclady (Aug 6, 2008)

I have this area near my ceiling in the living room that takes up the whole wall and have no idea what to put there, or even on the wall itself. Dh isn't fond of fake greenery and the main focus of the room is over the fireplace to the left. 

Does anyone have ideas for what I could do? great websites that could help? or even what that above area is called so I could google pic's?










Thanks for any help you can give. I'm a bit clueless.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know what your design theme is for your home so it's kinda hard but I'll give it a shot.
You do have an arched doorway that you might want to play off of. Maybe a framed picture or even a stained glass window. Something like a tall rectangle. Even just a frame that you could use wallpaper behind.









or think about lining up several framed photo's.










Lots of choices with that area and it really depends on what your tastes are. I'd make it an eye catcher, make it POP and add to the rest of the room.

Just my 2¢


----------

